# Counters are out



## Frostmarrow (Dec 12, 2002)

I read somewhere the other day that web counters are out. A thing of the past. Any site featuring a web counter cannot be considered very hip. Needless to say this made me think of the post counters at EN-Boards. Can we expect to be seeing those here, as we enter 2003 or will they be removed in order to stay on the cutting edge of Internet-style?


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 12, 2002)

By counters they are talking about counter that just say you are visitor number x to a page. The reason they are out is that they offer no real statistical information on the web-site and the real web-developer can get or build a package very easily that will give them better stats on their sites. For example which pages are visited most, what paths are used through the site, where do people not stay long. Then all of this information can be used to improve the quality of the site. Where as a counter just says woohoo I've had 10,000 hits.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Dec 12, 2002)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *By counters they are talking about counter that just say you are visitor number x to a page. The reason they are out is that they offer no real statistical information on the web-site and the real web-developer can get or build a package very easily that will give them better stats on their sites. For example which pages are visited most, what paths are used through the site, where do people not stay long. Then all of this information can be used to improve the quality of the site. Where as a counter just says woohoo I've had 10,000 hits. *




Of course that is the technical aspect of counters. What I'm talking about is style. Web-counters are out just like bell bottoms. Now, I wouldn't mind if Morrus decided to remove the post-counters from the user accounts as I've always found them a tad useless. What do you think? Do we really need post-counters?


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 12, 2002)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> *Do we really need post-counters? *



No, we don't need them. It doesn't really say much about the poster in question.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 12, 2002)

Keep post counters! I love them! It lets me know how much time I've wasted on these boards, and gives me a comparison so I know how much time others waste here too!

They're not a measure of wisdom or experience, but GEEKINESS! Long live the geeks! Keep post counts!


----------



## arwink (Dec 12, 2002)

I'd be happy enough to see them go.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 12, 2002)

I don't like them either, but until the people who write the vBulletin software write a version without them, we're stuck with them.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 12, 2002)

Morrus,
  You can do away with them by making a small modification to the templates. You do not even need to get into the source code. Just go into the appropriate template search for Posts: and then put <!-- before the section of code and !--> after it. Bye bye post counter.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 12, 2002)

As an Admin, I find them quite useful for gauging individuals' activity on the boards.  

Moved to Meta.


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *As an Admin, I find them quite useful for gauging individuals' activity on the boards.
> 
> Moved to Meta. *




Indeed.  It's not snobbery, or at least I don't think so.  It just lets me know if someone is likely to be knowledgable about the boards, both in current content and in etiquette.

Basically, it helps me know if the poster in question should know better than to say whatever they said, or if they're likely to know what the board consensus on _harm_ is.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 12, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> Basically, it helps me know if the poster in question should know better than to say whatever they said, or if they're likely to know what the board consensus on harm is.   *




There's been a consensus on _harm_? Did I miss it? What was it?


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There's been a consensus on harm? Did I miss it? What was it?  *




Okay, okay, bad example...  or was it a trick question?  Yeah, that's it, it was a trick question, and you passed.


----------



## Dagger75 (Dec 12, 2002)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There's been a consensus on harm? Did I miss it? What was it?  *




 Yeah either use harm as written, change it or remove it.  I find those 3 answers usally cover all rules questions


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 12, 2002)

I like the post counters, at the very least it lets us all gape at Crothians count.


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 13, 2002)

Who??


----------



## Welverin (Dec 13, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I like the post counters, at the very least it lets us all gape at Crothians count. *




I know not of this 'Crothian' you speak of. Who is he?


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 13, 2002)

I don't think postcount should be removied.  If you do decide to alter the coding I for one would ask that you do it in a style sheet and offer the choice of seeing them or not.


----------



## Ravellion (Dec 13, 2002)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> *Web-counters are out just like bell bottoms.*



*Looks at wardrobe*

Awwww! 

Rav


----------

